# Using ATV



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a deer stand about a half mile walk from a designated trail. I have had some freinds telling me its legal to haul my 4-wheeler to the end of the trail and ride it to get closer to my stand. Is this true. The way I read the ND proclimation, no motorized vehicle off of a established trail.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't listen to your friends they will get you a ticket. I have a Polaris Ranger. I have a Polaris Ranger, and it sure would be nice to haul something to my stand. After three knee surgeries, heel spurs, and polyneuropathy I suppose I could get an off trail permit, but I don't. I don't because people don't stop to think and they will just think all four wheelers are jerks. I thought for a long time before I bought a 4X4 because of that, but in the end I purchased it anyway because I use it 90% for snow removal. When I am out in the country I almost always have the differential unlocked. Why tear up ground when you don't need to?


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

ATV's are motorized vehicles, so no is the answer.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Use the Quads the good Lord gave you


----------

